

Typerighter.com - a minimalist, cross-device, cross-browser writing app. - garrickvanburen
https://typerighter.com

======
esrauch
Do you really plan on charging for what is literally a textarea and 20 lines
of js to do an XHR post and 10 lines of serverside code in some CRUD
framework? Have you really convinced 38 people to type in their credit card
into a random shady looking form?

Please don't take this the wrong way but this is the first steps to learn
framework, this isn't a product.

~~~
delluminatus
While I agree about the credit card number + random form = iffy part, I think
you're being too hard on the app itself. Sometimes a simple idea implemented
in a very stable way is a good product.

Also, I think your tone might not be ideal for what you're trying to do -- it
sounds like you're mocking the developer or at least asserting some
superiority over them. Even if you're right, sometimes ideas are better
expressed with a modicum of humility. (I realize it's hard to project an
"attitude" over the Internet, so I just thought I'd let you know what kind of
attitude I felt you were projecting).

~~~
esrauch
You are right about the tone part, my apologies to the app author.

